# Italian Sausage



## Raine (Jul 7, 2004)

Italian Sausage 

10 pounds boneless pork butt
1 Tbs ground coriander (or rather, 1 Tbs whole coriander, ground finely)
3 Tbs plain salt
1 Tbs sugar
1 Tbs finely ground cayenne pepper
2 Tbs hot red pepper flakes
2 Tbs fennel seeds, cracked
2 Tbs garlic, chopped
12 oz ice water

Grind partially frozen pork butt through a 3/6-1/4" plate and keep
refrigerated.  Combine remaining ingredients and mix until salt and sugar
are dissolved.  Pour mixture over ground meat and mix thoroughly.

Stuff into 35-38mm hog casings, link sausages and place in freezer.  When
partially frozen, cut links apart and freeze in airtight bags.  Be sure to
test a sample bit in a frying pan for taste before stuffing.  This may be
too hot for some...if so, you can omit the heat, add a bit more sugar, and
probably boost the fennel for a decent Sweet Italian, I'm guessing.


----------

